

Ask HN: Building a Website in Go - lettergram

I am looking to build a website using Go, are there any good books&#x2F;websites on the subject? I am familiar with Ruby and have written a decent web server in C for a course, so I have a fair amount of experience.
======
smallfishxy
<Go Web Programming>: [https://github.com/Unknwon/build-web-application-with-
golang...](https://github.com/Unknwon/build-web-application-with-golang_EN)

